# My Cleveland Welding Project



## Sylus (Dec 26, 2012)

ive been working on it for abut a year now...still more to be done it is gonna need a new set of fenders some sort on insert where the tank would go i have to make brackets for the chain guard to work and id like to get a rear rack...preferably JC higgins also gonna run a front and rear headlight....these handle bars are temporary as well....i want to get a set of apes like ones from a raleigh chopper

im having a hard time telling what year it is but i do know its a CWC frame here are the numbers on the frame g52186

anyway heres the bike
when i first got it i added the bars real quick but sold them months ago.....i didnt like how they bent back





after cleaning up the frame it was gonna stay black but it just seemed too plane for me still had those damn apes rear fender was cut up because it was all rotted





i got a new fork! i wanted a springer fork but i couldnt pass up this sweet Beehive fork especally for the price! changed the bars at this point too and got a kick stand for it





this bike had front and rear new departure hubs with a skip tooth chain setup (its actually what sold me on this bike) had a buddy clean up the chain at a bike shop he worked at ...all new spokes repainted the rim themselves and rebuilt and polished the bubs....all looks brand new i thought this bike needed Quick brick tires too


















the way i see it the bike is about 85% done but its rideable...ive put about 80 miles on it since finished


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 26, 2012)

Like the QUICK BRICK TIRES who makes then


----------



## PeterScherer (Dec 26, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Like the QUICK BRICK TIRES who makes then




http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2013/Shop/Parts/Cruiser/Quick-Brick-Tire.aspx
Felt Bicycles make the Quick Brick, their stock changes alot so some colors/sizes may be temporarily out of stock.
~Peter


----------



## okozzy (Dec 26, 2012)

*Sweet.....*

Love what you did with it, bet she rides nice.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice! I've been building a bike around that same frame for the past 2 years. Just curious where did you get your chain adjusters? Mine were not with the frame when I got it and I've tried multiple cwc adjusters and none of them will thread in. Did you do the rear fender yourself?


----------



## Sylus (Jan 3, 2013)

i actually found them in a jar in my garage...idk what they are even from i do have more if ya want i know they arent as long as he origonal adjusters






and yes i cut the rear fender...i am regretting it tho.


----------



## ram.1950 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Chain Adjusters*

All the CWC frames require 1/4" x 20 tpi chain adjusters. I am aware of four different sizes of chain adjusters made for different make bikes. I don't believe the thumb adjuster style are original but as long as it's the correct thread it will work. A lot of them also came with nuts to tighten down against the frame to secure them. Have Fun!  Robert


----------



## Sylus (Jan 15, 2013)

little update on the bike....i got this rack for it...needed to do a little modification to make it fit properly....






also rbuilt my rear hub...my buddy "rebuilt" it for me when he laced it onto my rim....didnt fill it with oil or grease it so ive been riding it around dry all the litttle disks were worn smooth


possibly ditching the beehive springer...im heavy and its always depresses so im gonna run an old trussrod fork more pix to come with that


----------



## bricycle (Jan 15, 2013)

Sylus said:


> ive been working on it for abut a year now...still more to be done it is gonna need a new set of fenders some sort on insert where the tank would go i have to make brackets for the chain guard to work and id like to get a rear rack...preferably JC higgins also gonna run a front and rear headlight....these handle bars are temporary as well....i want to get a set of apes like ones from a raleigh chopper
> 
> im having a hard time telling what year it is but i do know its a CWC frame here are the numbers on the frame g52186
> 
> ...




Pix aren't showing....


----------



## Sylus (Jan 15, 2013)

thats weird i can see em fine


----------



## bricycle (Jan 15, 2013)

Sylus said:


> thats weird i can see em fine




Adjuster pix ok, but bike pix are just a red X.


----------

